# WhamO



## mrg (Dec 9, 2016)

found a old pic from the 80's, still have the wheelie bar ( not bike ) the taco Minibike and the truck


----------



## slmdbus (Dec 10, 2016)

That wheelie bar is awesome.!


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 10, 2016)

Here's another one


----------



## sccruiser (Dec 10, 2016)

Gotta find one for my Swing Bike.  I think I could dial in sideways wheelies.   ??


----------



## schwinnray (Dec 10, 2016)

i reproduced the stickers for those i have a few left


----------

